# Some Ram Pics



## boothcreek (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, just sorted thru my folder on the PC and found some Ram pics I took this summer when I was chilling with them in their pen, that I thought I could post, then in a few days I will post some winter pics too.

These Pics were taken in August.

Ram Lambs - American BlackbellyX in the back and Loki my pure Mouflon Ram Lamb in the front






The 2 best buds again, just close up





Jason, my 2 yo  American Blackbelly Ram





Yearling Painted Desert Ram, I call him "Twist" since his face is a bit twisted(we think he got kicked by a horse, doesnt impair him at all)





Damien, 4 yo American Blackbelly Ram, monarch of my herd









The whole bachelor group, Damien, Twist, Jason, Mouflon(behind Jason, 2yo thats not with us anymore) and Loki grazing on the side.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice looking group of stud rams!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

so handsome! I have got to get me one!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 20, 2012)

They are really nice looking! The your ones really look like deer. Hope you don't have any hunters nearby!


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 20, 2012)

The euros generally dont go far, they are flighty but they alway want their night pen or us in sight at all times, they just feel safer that way I guess, any sign of danger and they run either into their pen or to us. 
The ABBs always want to be within sight and we spend 90% of the day chasing them out of the yard, they got 160 acres to use but they gotta be in our tiny backyard all the time and kill the 2 ornamental bushes and 3 little trees. :/  My one ABB ewe is really bad for that, you physically have to shove her out of the yard 

In 3 days I am off of work and can get some day-light pics of the sheep in the snow, the Mouflon Ram Lamb has really changed colour now in his winter coat. I just love the species.


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice....I've always loved horned breeds.


----------



## boothcreek (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, they wouldnt co-operate today really so here are just a few pics.

My Mouflon ram lamb Loki:





Full body shot to see his colours, hard to believe he was that brown little something in the summer, hes got a nice bright saddle for the first winter:





My breeding trio of Euros:





Jason the dumb-dumb went and broomed one of his horns, he is all lopsided now....









An American Black belly Ewe Lamb I have kept back for myself this year, she is a late fall baby so she is still small:





My newest addition, she sticks out like a sore thumb with her shape and colour, but being bottle raised she is a little less hysterical then any others of her kind I had ---- Ice the dorperXKathadin


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice looking animals!


----------



## dasher (Mar 14, 2013)

Great looking Mouflon. How old is he here and where'd you get him from?


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 14, 2013)

in those picx above he was 8 months old.

He is from a breeder that lives just 6 hrs drive west from me.


Here is a pic of him from last week @ at 10.5 months old


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 14, 2013)

beautiful sheep with lovely horns!


----------



## dasher (Mar 14, 2013)

He's gorgeous, nice saddle. My ram is 12 months and looks similar, but with a much shorter coat (warmer here!). He's originally from stock that was imported from Amsterdam into Toronto.


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 14, 2013)

all canadian mouflons originate from toronto zoo stock. This rams Dam is from a breeder in Quebec whos stock originated from the very first mouflon shipment to toronto zoo and his Sire is born and bred here in BC(appearantly Vancouver zoo had Mouflons for a short while from Toronto but ended up selling out). Its hard getting stock that doesnt originate from there in some way shape or form

I tried to import some Ewes from Texas but thats downright impossible with how the regulations are, its never good when the state vet doesnt get the terms looking at the import requirements... thats how ridiculous they are. He told me he hasnt even seen a zoo yet that could meet these requirements for ewes.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish we were closer together so I could buy a couple from you to infuse some new blood into my flock.
That mouflon is interesting looking.
On a meat production standpoint I like the dorper katahdin cross.


----------



## dasher (Mar 15, 2013)

I have two purebred ewes from Texas and they're fantastic. That's a shame you weren't able to acquire some. I'll be breeding my Texas ewes to my Canadian ram next season. Right now the ewes just had their lambs with an outstanding ram from a Texas ranch. I love these sheep! Aren't they great?


----------

